# somehow cheap



## Stevie_R33GTS-T (Jun 11, 2004)

Just got insured on my 33 GtS-T for £1187 from Churchill.

25yrs, 3 years no claims. well suprised  and happy. 

Tracker Moniter + Toad AI606 Cat 1. got them at a good price


----------

